# Insulation in attic space over attached carport



## Dianne 48 (Oct 23, 2011)

We have an attached carport with an enclosed attic space that is accessible through a door from our second story hallway. It is always *hot* in the summer and always *cold* in the winter. We live in the south so the summer is always a big problem. We have two separate air conditioners, and the second story one is never able to cool the second floor. We think we need to insulate the attic space but what kind of insulation and do we insulate the floor and the ceiling? We definitely need advice!!! This is located in Louisiana.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The common wall should be fire-rated drywall and insulated on the living side of the attic. Make a new access in the carport ceiling.

Gary


----------



## Dianne 48 (Oct 23, 2011)

What do you mean by making a new access? We have one access from the second story to the attic space.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check locally to see if the attic over the carport needs fire-stopping drywall above the house wall. In garages it is required: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par017.htm

A new access would separate the hot carport attic from the house attic. Insulation on the house wall in the attic would establish two different areas or zones. Is there any HVAC ducting or units in the house attic?

Gary


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> The common wall should be fire-rated drywall and insulated on the living side of the attic. Make a new access in the carport ceiling.


Definitely the best solution! I don't understand how having an access hole from the second floor to the garage attic meets code for fire separation. Another thing they could probably do to help would be to ventilate the garage attic if it isn't. Adding insulation will only have minimal effect anyway.


----------

